# Have a pleasant day



## Roshini

1. Have a pleasant day ahead!
2. santa - santita(i think so.)

That's it. Thanks.


----------



## Roshini

1. Have a pleasant day ahead!
2. santa - santita(i think so.)

That's it. Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

1)have a pleasant day? uhmmm... the translation is "magkaroon ka sana ng maayos ng araw ngayon" i think... coz, we really don't say that to a person... we just simply say "ingat ka ngayon = take care today" or the other words...

2)santa? umm... what santa? like santa claus? hehe...or saint?


----------



## Roshini

Actually, I want to say 'have a pleasant day' to myself(message on my handphone), is not to somone. hehe.
Well, I saw there's this new Filipino movie called santa - santita....or something like that. Just wanted to know the translation and what it means. Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

oh... really... there's a movie santa-santita?... well, i think it's saint santita... santita is a name...


----------



## Roshini

No. I swear that it's Santa Santita. It stars Jericho and Cindy Curleto. I'm very sure of that. santita is a name of a girl or a boy?


----------



## wEi-wEi

ohhh.. geezz... am really not fond of tagalog movies.. hehe! but i think santita is for girls... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Nevermind. I'll try finding it. Thanks ya.


----------

